# [risolto]problema alsa

## la papera

ragazzi, scusatemi ma prorpio non riesco a far funzionare l'audio:

sto seguendo questa guida: https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap2_pre3

faccio tuto passo passo ma non ce' il comando alsasound,

poi in alsamixer ce' solo il beep del pc:

lspci

```

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

05:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

e per queste ho messo nel kernel " Intel HD Audio"---> "Build HDMI/Display support HD-audio eccc

e " Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller"

poi installo alsa-utils e mi da questo messaggio:

```

 * 

 * The ALSA core should be built into the kernel or loaded through other

 * means. There is no longer any modular auto(un)loading in alsa-utils.

>>> Recording media-sound/alsa-utils in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.27.2:

 * 

 * To take advantage of the init script, and automate the process of

 * saving and restoring sound-card mixer levels you should

 * add alsasound to the boot runlevel. You can do this as

 * root like so:

 * # rc-update add alsasound boot

 * 

 * The ALSA core should be built into the kernel or loaded through other

 * means. There is no longer any modular auto(un)loading in alsa-utils.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

nonostante il pacchetto venga installato.

unica cosa funzionante e' il beep del pc hehhehe!!!!!Last edited by la papera on Mon Nov 10, 2014 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

hai aggiunto alsa al runlevel di avvio ?

te lo dice pure l'output a fine installazione

 *Quote:*   

> * To take advantage of the init script, and automate the process of
> 
>  * saving and restoring sound-card mixer levels you should
> 
>  * add alsasound to the boot runlevel. You can do this as
> ...

 

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

riavvia

o prova ad eseguirlo

```
# rc-service alsasound start
```

PS : alsasound non è un comando ma uno script di avvio

----------

## la papera

yessss

```

rc-update add alsasound boot

 * rc-update: alsasound already installed in runlevel `boot'; skipping

```

```

 rc-service alsasound start

 * WARNING: alsasound has already been started

```

----------

## djinnZ

```
quel che esce
```

```
le righe che seguono "ALSA device list:"
```

nella conf del kernel SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=Y

```
...
```

così dovresti inizare a capirci qualcosa. Vedi se per NVIDIA (sto tirando ad indovinare... tanto per cambiare) c'è qualcosa di simile al radeon.audio=0 che uso nella mia conf del kernel e nel caso prova a gestire modularmente per stabilire un diverso ordine dei device (prima la scheda audio e poi l'uscita hdmi della scheda grafica). Poi passi al builtin.

Inutile dire che devi pensare di configurare /etc/alsa.d.

Credo che l'initscript si blocchi perchè prova a configurare l'uscita dmi che non ha mixer.

La documentazione è datata c'è un solo pacchetto semideprecato (non ricordo quale) che richiede ancora il supporto oss, puoi rimuoverlo del tutto (anche dalle use, esplicitamente, ovvero con USE="-oss" etc. considera che alcuni pacchetti come pulseaudio vanno ricompilati quando sia dal kernel corrente che dalla sua conf che dalle librerie il supporto è stato rimosso o comunque lo abilitano).

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

bada che il driver intel è bastardo (c'è intel di mezzo cosa vuoi aspettarti...) e prova a prendere il controllo delle schede supportate da ac97 in certi casi e conviene compilare solo il supporto che ti occorre perchè facilmente prova ad usare il driver sbagliato con le rogne del caso.

Non ti assicuro la risposta (sono altrimenti incasinato) ma ti assicuro che report incompleti e mal-formattati mi faranno astenere da qualsivoglia ulteriore commento.  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## la papera

salve ragazzi scusate l'assenza ma ero fuori citta per lavoro!!!

grazi djinnz... piacere micaela

vorrei aggiungere che al momento non mi interessa configurare l'audio dell'NVIDIA, ma slo quello integrato nella scheda madre

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1142

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (rev 10)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)

05:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

```

dmesg

```

non ce' traccia di alsa

```

alsamixer -c 1

```

 Card: HDA ATI SB

This sound device does not have any controls.

```

ls /dev/snd/by-path/ 

```

pci-0000:00:14.2  pci-0000:05:00.1  platform-pcspkr

```

posso aggiungere:

alsactl init

```

Found hardware: "PC-Speaker" "PC-Speaker" "" "" ""

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

```

aplay -l

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

lsmod|grep '^snd'| column -t 

```

snd_hda_codec_hdmi  35299  1

snd_hda_intel       29528  2

snd_hda_codec       81180  2   snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcsp            7694   2

snd_pcm             77744  4   snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcsp

snd_timer           17758  1   snd_pcm

snd                 53949  14  snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcsp

```

ls -l /dev/snd/

```

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      100 Nov  8 10:02 by-path

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Nov  8 10:02 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 32 Nov  8 10:02 controlC1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 64 Nov  8 10:02 controlC2

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16 Nov  8 10:22 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 83 Nov  8 10:02 pcmC2D3p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 87 Nov  8 10:02 pcmC2D7p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Nov  8 10:02 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Nov  8 10:02 timer

```

questo e' quanto... 

spero che la formattazione vda  bene  :Smile: )))

----------

## la papera

piccola rivincita presa...

dopo tre giorni di sbattimenti ci sono riuscita finalmente..... come al solito era nà....

omettevo completamente qualsiasi tipo di codec audio nel kernel, il dubbio mi e' venuto quando 

mi sono imbattuta su questo topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836637-highlight-alsa.html e dalle rispostedi "darkmanPPT" ho

avuto l'intuizione.

praticamente ho dovuto disinstallare qualsiasi cosa appartenesse ad alsa, ricompilare il kernel con i codec che non avevo messo, reinstallare tutto 

alsa:

alsa-lib

alsa-oss

pyalsa

alsa-tools

alsa-utils

e alla fine e' andato tutto 

grazie mille

 :Wink: ))

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ribadisco che OSS ormai è assolutamente inutile se non controproducente. E che con i driver intel c'è sempre da disperarsi.

Anche se non corrispondono comunque tentano di far funzionare la scheda sbagliata, da qui il mio suggerimento di disabilitare la gestione audio dell'interfaccia HDMI.

Opzioni come CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA, se non ti servono vanno disabilitate (in menuconfig basta digitare "/" per avere il prompt di ricerca e dalla variabile arrivare a dove va configurata). E, contrariamente a quanto suggerito nella documentazione, CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=Y

Configurare correttamente */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="it en"
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="..."
> ...

 non è una cattiva idea  :Wink: 

Come ti avevo detto non sono tanto presente ultimamente...

----------

## la papera

grazie per l'interresse, provvedo subito a rimuovere oss e disabilitare HDMI...

Djinniz  il tempo e' prezioso per ogniuno di noi, ma basta una parola ogni tanto, messa al momento giusto che diventa una perla

per chi no ti sente da tempo!!!

grazie mille  :Smile: )))

----------

